# Granular Pre-Emergent PSA



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Granular Prodiamine is significantly more expensive than spraying Prodiamine 65 WDG, but for those who prefer granular note that you can usually find it locally without paying extra for the cost to ship a heavy bag of granular product.

I noticed all of my local Lowe's stores are stocking 50lb bags of this Lesco Stonewall 0.68% 0-0-7 product for about $27. Again, this is not nearly as cost effective as spraying Prodiamine, but it is quite a bit cheaper than some of the granular options I see online.

I buy a lot of stuff online, but for heavy items don't rule out shopping your local supply houses or even a box store. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

I can't make out the image online, does anyone have an application rate for this? I'm a granular guy for a couple of reasons, and usually shop my local supply store. Always nice to price shop.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> I can't make out the image online, does anyone have an application rate for this? I'm a granular guy for a couple of reasons, and usually shop my local supply store. Always nice to price shop.


Here is the label.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Ware, I decided to make the switch to spraying a few days ago. Aside from the pre-em and other herbicides, do you spray your ferts and other micronutrients, too?


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

@JayGo , this year I'm switching almost entirely to spray including some liquid iron and liquid nitrogen. Because it can get rather expensive for 'pounds on the ground' with liquid nitrogen, I also supplement it with a mix of organic and synthetic fertilizers. Most of the time I'm applying liquid fertilization is when I'm looking for a fast or foliar effect that you can't get with granules.

I'm also spraying the N-Ext bio-stimulants. I'm not certain that these qualify as fertilizers, but they help as well.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

thanks @Ware 
There is more active ingredient % in that bag as compared to most of the online sources too. for My acre of lawn, Online sourced Prodiamine needs 6 bags and costs between $55-75, that is at least $330/year. The Lesco from Lowes needs 3 bags and costs $84/yr...+$4 for dunkin coffee when i go out.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Ware said:


> jeffjunstrom said:
> 
> 
> > I can't make out the image online, does anyone have an application rate for this? I'm a granular guy for a couple of reasons, and usually shop my local supply store. Always nice to price shop.
> ...


How do you determine 4, 5, or 6 month coverage amounts based on the max rate? If the annual max rate for KBG is 3.37#/K, do I apply that all at once, or how do I determine split apps amount? I saw the month guide on other granular prodiamine products, but that's for how long after application you can overseed. Does the same logic apply here?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> How do you determine 4, 5, or 6 month coverage amounts based on the max rate? If the annual max rate for KBG is 3.37#/K, do I apply that all at once, or how do I determine split apps amount? I saw the month guide on other granular prodiamine products, but that's for how long after application you can overseed. Does the same logic apply here?


I divide the annual max by the number of apps I plan to make. Applying in March and September I divide the max annual rate by 2. If applying every 4 months, I would divide the annual max by 3.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Update: just picked up enough of this for the year. It was 15% off when buying 5 or more bags. cost was $23 per bag. 
using this is a mixed blessing. its great to spend less on pre emergent...but the lower cost makes it harder to justify buying a spreader mate. maybe I'll upgrade to liquid next year.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Thejarrod

At max yearly rates of 15g, the 2267 gram jug will treat 151ksqft. For your 50k yard, this will last you 3 years. The jug is ~$65, so $21/yr at max rates. Compared to $23 per bag, you can get a sprayer with the savings.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Damn wish I saw this earlier. I bought 2 bags of Lesco Stonewall 14-0-7 with Prodiamine. I don't like applying the early N but never found anything locally without N. Had no clue Lowes sold this and it's $10 a bag cheaper.

I would just take what I bought back but I told them I didn't need a receipt lol.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> I would just take what I bought back but I told them I didn't need a receipt lol.


At my Lowe's, I can return stuff without a receipt. They just give me store credit. No refunds.
Give it a shot.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

JayGo said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> > I would just take what I bought back but I told them I didn't need a receipt lol.
> ...


No I bought a 14-0-7 with pre-emergent from my local farm and home store not Lowes. I would have rather bought that 0-0-7 product that Lowes has instead to avoid the early spring N.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

ksturfguy said:


> JayGo said:
> 
> 
> > ksturfguy said:
> ...


Ahh, got it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

ksturfguy said:


> No I bought a 14-0-7 with pre-emergent from my local farm and home store not Lowes. I would have rather bought that 0-0-7 product that Lowes has instead to avoid the early spring N.


You could save the 14-0-7 for your next app.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Finally got around to doing the math, and looks like the LESCO bags at Lowes are slightly cheaper than my local supplier (they stock the 0.38% 0-0-7, so I had to run the numbers). That said, how long would these bags keep if garage or shed kept? Can I buy two (or more) years worth of this stuff? I'm not sure how frequently they are on sale.

ALSO, on a semi-related note, can you pre-water in granular applications? Working full time, it's tough to get a granular app down right before a rainfall, and my irrigation system hasn't been turned back on yet. Can I drop a granular app that needs to be watered in after a rainfall, and let the granules "soak in"?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> Finally got around to doing the math, and looks like the LESCO bags at Lowes are slightly cheaper than my local supplier (they stock the 0.38% 0-0-7, so I had to run the numbers). That said, how long would these bags keep if garage or shed kept? Can I buy two (or more) years worth of this stuff? I'm not sure how frequently they are on sale.
> 
> ALSO, on a semi-related note, can you pre-water in granular applications? Working full time, it's tough to get a granular app down right before a rainfall, and my irrigation system hasn't been turned back on yet. Can I drop a granular app that needs to be watered in after a rainfall, and let the granules "soak in"?


No, you need it watered in. Throwing it down on wet grass will just have it stick to the grass.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Stupid science


----------



## dajoip (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a nice find - thanks for posting!

I re-seeded my lawn last fall with a 70% KBG/PR and 30% TTTF seed mixture. Based on the label shown above, should I stick to _1.0 lb AI / Acre_, or could I up it a bit based on the %s?


----------

